# Documents (*.doc...) dans iCloud



## vavavoum94 (26 Septembre 2020)

Bjr
Mon fils travaille parallèlement sur 2 macs. Y’a-t’il un moyen de mettre ses documents de travail sur le cloud pour éviter de les transférer systématiquement d’un appareil à l’autre ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Septembre 2020)

Oui, tu peux mettre n'importe quel fichier dessus


----------



## vavavoum94 (26 Septembre 2020)

Mais comment puis je faire du coup ! Les mettre dans un dossier particulier pour qu’ils y soient stockés ?
Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Septembre 2020)

Les fichiers *.doc sont utilisés par Word. Il suffira d'indiquer à Word où se trouve ses fichiers pour les ouvrir sans problème.

iCloud = "iCloud Drive" sur ton mac. C'est comme une sorte de dossier
Si tu ne l'as pas dans le Finder, va dans les préférences du Finder pour le rajouter


----------



## vavavoum94 (26 Septembre 2020)

Trouvé !
Un grand merci !


----------

